# New JK Rowling book!



## Ol' Fartsy (Aug 10, 2012)

Will you read the latest JK Rowling book when it gomes out September 27th?​


----------



## Potty (Aug 10, 2012)

Dunno... 'assit got magic innit?


----------



## Primrose (Aug 10, 2012)

If I can afford it, I will.


----------



## Baron (Aug 10, 2012)

Potty said:


> Dunno... 'assit got magic innit?


All done with mirrors...


----------



## HKayG (Aug 17, 2012)

This was on the news not too long ago. Hmm... I might do it just to boost her earnings.

Sometimes I feel she hasn't made enough from her other series.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 17, 2012)

The critics will, however good it is, tear it to pieces.


----------



## Potty (Aug 17, 2012)

why will they?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 17, 2012)

Potty said:


> why will they?



Snobbery.


----------



## KevinMckie (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone know anything about what the book is about ? Cover dosent give much away.


----------



## JimJanuary (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I'll eventually read it, but it's not really a priority read


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Aug 17, 2012)

I forgot what it's about, but I'd love to read it.


----------



## authorkid94 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't wait to read it! I'm excited, because she's such a beautiful writer, and, call me biased, but I think she can write anything really well.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 5, 2012)

She's a great writer in my opinion. I've read and re-read the copies of HP several times and still would.

Maybe, maybe not.  We'll see eh?


----------



## Rilto (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm proofreading this right now for the Norwegian publisher, and I love it. Lots of great characters, adult book (I preferred the Harry Potter movies to the books), and a perfect fit with my jaded view of the human race. Just wish I didn't have to hurry!


----------



## AgentZero (Nov 23, 2012)

Meh, I liked the Harry Potter stuff, but wasn't really in to anything else she wrote.


----------



## BlueWhizard (Nov 26, 2012)

I've read it and thought it was great despite many demeaning it because its not another HP book (and half of those didn't even read the book).


----------



## cmshepard (Dec 11, 2012)

I literally grew up with Harry Potter. When I think of my childhood, that is the number one thing that comes to mind. Receiving the Sorcerer's Stone, waiting for the next books to come out... It's as if J.K. Rowling's writing abilities matured as I matured. That is part of why I'm so in love with HP...

That being said, I think she has real talent now and deserves a chance in the adult world. I'll buy it, read it, and probably enjoy it. I can't scrap that kind of author loyalty over a few bad reviews. =-]


----------



## cazann34 (Dec 11, 2012)

cmshepard said:


> I literally grew up with Harry Potter. When I think of my childhood, that is the number one thing that comes to mind. Receiving the Sorcerer's Stone, waiting for the next books to come out... It's as if J.K. Rowling's writing abilities matured as I matured. That is part of why I'm so in love with HP...
> 
> That being said, I think she has real talent now and deserves a chance in the adult world. I'll buy it, read it, and probably enjoy it. I can't scrap that kind of author loyalty over a few bad reviews. =-]



I bought it and wish I hadn't. Its not very good. In fact I haven't even finished reading it. I'm only 1/3 of the way through it. Frankly I was bored and I though it needed some editing. The only redeeming features in it was the child characters they seem 'real' while the adult was so very flat, and the plot, just bored me to death.

I've read 6 of the Potter books (2-7) and loved the style of her writing , and the quirky nature of her characters and imagery, but I think she's lost her 'magic' with this book. Perhaps she should stick to writing children's books.


----------



## cmshepard (Dec 12, 2012)

cazann34 said:


> I bought it and wish I hadn't. Its not very good. In fact I haven't even finished reading it. I'm only 1/3 of the way through it. Frankly I was bored and I though it needed some editing. The only redeeming features in it was the child characters they seem 'real' while the adult was so very flat, and the plot, just bored me to death.
> 
> I've read 6 of the Potter books (2-7) and loved the style of her writing , and the quirky nature of her characters and imagery, but I think she's lost her 'magic' with this book. Perhaps she should stick to writing children's books.



In her defense, The Sorcerer's Stone takes quite a while to "get going," and it may be the same with her new book. Maybe you get past the first third it will get better. Maybe not, but that is somewhat how I felt with HP numero uno.  I am putting an order for Amazon together as we speak, and I'll hate it if I have to agree with you. =-[


----------



## erusson (Dec 18, 2012)

I read it when it came out, and although once I finished it I was really glad I'd read it, I definitely felt it needed a lot of editing. It took me 150 pages (I checked) before I felt like I actually WANTED to read on. Before that, I was only reading because I felt like I should, being a big HP fan.
However, once I had gotten into it, I really enjoyed it. Unfortunately, I can imagine a lot of people wouldn't bother to plough on with it because of that first third of the book. I think Rowling has been given too much leeway with this book and someone should have told her to cut out a lot of those first pages.


----------

